
Show HN: A simple distributed key-value store built on Raft - otoolep
https://github.com/otoolep/hraftd
======
throwitback
If you're going to build a Raft demo, perhaps it should show strong
consistency? Memcache supports compare-and-swap, so a distributed KV store
speaking the memcache text protocol, and implementing a distributed CAS sounds
like a great place to start!

To my knowledge, a very simple distributed CAS doesn't exist, and there are
plenty of memcache clients, so I also think this might maximize the odds
people use hraftd in their production environments at some point.

~~~
toolslive
Arakoon supports this:
[https://github.com/openvstorage/arakoon/](https://github.com/openvstorage/arakoon/)

------
fasteo
Not trying to be cynical, but "simple distributed" is an oxymoron.

